# Gentoo i częste zwisy kompa

## m1k0

Mam problem i nie potrafię sobie dać z nim rady, otóż

dość często zdarza mi się, iż podczas pracy komputera (duże obciążenie, prawie żadne, bez różnicy) ekran się zamraża, komputer staje - nic nie robi i jeśli grał dźwięk to w kółko odtwarzany jest ostatni sampel dźwięku.

Jest coś źle z linuksem, bo na windzie takich efektów nie mam.

O co mam się zaczepić? Gdzie szukać jakiś logów, przyczyn co się stało, gdzie leży problem?

Jądro mam dość świeże i stabilne (gentoo-sources-2.6.19-r5) jak równieź i pozostałe składniki systemu.

Mam szukać błędów kompilacji jądra a może xwindows-a? Nie wiem, pomóżcie, podpowiedzcie.

----------

## kwach

Może używasz zamkniętych sterowników ati, a może przesadziłeś z flagami kompilatora (emerge --info), a może coś się w logach X-ów znajdzie (cat /var/log/Xorg* | grep EE; cat /var/log/Xorg* | grep EE).

----------

## kurak

ja korzystam z nvidii i mam to samo, @m1k0 wklej log z xorga, moze jest taki sam jak u mnie.. : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-539642.html , widze, ze nie tylko ja mam taki problem.. moze to wina nowego xorga

----------

## m1k0

kompiluję jądro 2.6.20... Ale to chyba nie to...

Dzięki waszym radom mam trochę tekstu do analizowania...

wklejam namiary (być może) na mój problem. Czy ktoś już go widzi?

```

athlonik grub # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN 

Current Operating System: Linux athlonik 2.6.19-gentoo-r4 #1 Fri Jan 19 22:22:39 CET 2007 i686

Build Date: 23 January 2007

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu Feb 15 21:08:34 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

        Entry deleted from font path.

        (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

(==) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

        X.Org Video Driver: 1.0

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.6

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,0305 card 1019,0987 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,8305 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 1106,0686 card 1106,0000 rev 40 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:07:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1106,0571 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:2: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 16 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:3: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 16 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:4: chip 1106,3057 card 1019,0987 rev 40 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:5: chip 1106,3058 card 1019,0987 rev 50 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 1106,3044 card 1106,3044 rev 43 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0c:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 10ec,8139 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,5246 card 1002,0028 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00009400 - 0x000094ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x00009800 - 0x000098ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00009c00 - 0x00009cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xd8000000 - 0xd9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xd4000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:7:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 RF/SG AGP rev 0, Mem @ 0xd4000000/26, 0xd9000000/14, I/O @ 0x9000/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xd3ffffff to 0xcfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xda001000 - 0xda0010ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xda000000 - 0xda0007ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [3] -1  0       0xd9000000 - 0xd9003fff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

        [4] -1  0       0xd4000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

        [5] -1  0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b003 (0x4) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xda001000 - 0xda0010ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xda000000 - 0xda0007ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [3] -1  0       0xd9000000 - 0xd9003fff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

        [4] -1  0       0xd4000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

        [5] -1  0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b003 (0x4) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xda001000 - 0xda0010ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xda000000 - 0xda0007ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [7] -1  0       0xd9000000 - 0xd9003fff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0xd4000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b003 (0x4) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libdrm.so

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module speedo

(II) UnloadModule: "speedo"

(EE) Failed to load module "speedo" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "r128"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/r128_drv.so

(II) Module r128: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 4.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/ati_drv.so

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 6.6.3

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.1

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.6.3) for chipsets: ati, ativga

(II) R128: Driver for ATI Rage 128 chipsets:

        ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 MF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 ML (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PA (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PB (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PC (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PD (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PE (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PG (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PH (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PI (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PJ (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PK (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PL (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PM (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PN (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PO (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PP (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PQ (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PR (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PS (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PT (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PU (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PV (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PW (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PX (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 GL RE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 GL RF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 RG (AGP), ATI Rage 128 VR RK (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 VR RL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SE (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SF (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SG (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SH (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SK (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SL (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SM (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SN (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TR (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TT (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TU (AGP?)

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets: ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

        ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

        ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI),

        ATI ES1000 515E (PCI), ATI ES1000 5969 (PCI),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

        ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136, ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

        ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137,

        ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

        ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237, ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437,

        ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835, ATI Radeon 9100 PRO IGP 7834,

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 IGP 7835, ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP), ATI FireMV 2200 (PCI),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX NF (AGP),

        ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP),

        ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600/9700 (M10/M11) NP (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Mobility T2e (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon 9650,

        ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP),

        ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X600 (RV380) 3E50 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V3200 (RV380) 3E54 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (M24) 3150 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M24) 3152 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL M24 GL 3154 (PCIE), ATI Radeon X300 (RV370) 5B60 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X600 (RV370) 5B62 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X550 (RV370) 5B63 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V3100 (RV370) 5B64 (PCIE),

        ATI FireMV 2200 PCIE (RV370) 5B65 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon Mobility X300 (M22) 5460 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon Mobility X600 SE (M24C) 5462 (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL M22 GL 5464 (PCIE), ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A41 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5A61 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5954 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 5974 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE), ATI FireGL V5000 (RV410) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5000 (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X700 XL (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X700 (M26) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X700 PRO (RV410) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X700 XT (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 (RV410) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X700 SE (RV410) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JH (AGP), ATI Radeon X800PRO (R420) JI (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800SE (R420) JJ (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JK (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800 (R420) JL (AGP), ATI FireGL X3 (R420) JM (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9800 (M18) JN (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800XT (R420) JP (AGP), ATI Radeon X800 SE (R420) (AGP),

        ATI Radeon AIW X800 VE (R420) JT (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X800 (R423) UH (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800PRO (R423) UI (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800LE (R423) UJ (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800SE (R423) UK (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL V5100 (R423) UQ (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UR (PCIE),

        ATI FireGL unknown (R423) UT (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800XT (R423) 5D57 (PCIE), ATI FireGL V7100 (R423) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility FireGL V5100 (M28) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X800 (M28) (PCIE),

        ATI Mobility Radeon X800 XT (M28) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800 (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XL (R430) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X800 SE (R430) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X800 XTP (R430) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X850 5D4C (PCIE),

        ATI unknown Radeon / FireGL (R480) 5D50 (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (PCIE), ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (PCIE),

        ATI Radeon X850 PRO (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 SE (R480) (AGP),

        ATI Radeon X850 XT (R480) (AGP), ATI Radeon X850 XT PE (R480) (AGP)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset ATI Rage 128 GL RF (AGP) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xda001000 - 0xda0010ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xda000000 - 0xda0007ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [7] -1  0       0xd9000000 - 0xd9003fff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0xd4000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b003 (0x4) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Loading sub module "r128"

(II) LoadModule: "r128"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/r128_drv.so

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xda001000 - 0xda0010ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xda000000 - 0xda0007ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [7] -1  0       0xd9000000 - 0xd9003fff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0xd4000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

        [9] 0   0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [10] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [11] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b003 (0x4) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [23] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [24] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) R128(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) R128(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) R128(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) R128(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) R128(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(==) R128(0): RGB weight 888

(II) R128(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) R128(0): initializing int10

(II) R128(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) R128(0): Chipset: "ATI Rage 128 GL RF (AGP)" (ChipID = 0x5246)

(--) R128(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xd4000000

(--) R128(0): MMIO registers at 0xd9000000

(--) R128(0): VideoRAM: 32768 kByte (128-bit SDR SGRAM 1:1)

(**) R128(0): Using external CRT for display

(II) R128(0): Primary Display == Type 1

(WW) R128(0): Can't determine panel dimensions, and none specified.

        Disabling programming of FP registers.

(II) R128(0): PLL parameters: rf=2700 rd=60 min=12500 max=25000; xclk=9000

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) R128(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) R128(0): VESA VBE Version 2.0

(II) R128(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 32768 kB

(II) R128(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI RAGE128

(II) R128(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

(II) R128(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: ATI Technologies Inc.

(II) R128(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: R128

(II) R128(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libddc.so

(II) R128(0): VESA VBE DDC supported

(II) R128(0): VESA VBE DDC Level 2

(II) R128(0): VESA VBE DDC transfer in appr. 2 sec.

(II) R128(0): VESA VBE DDC read successfully

(II) R128(0): Manufacturer: BNQ  Model: 76a1  Serial#: 6165

(II) R128(0): Year: 2005  Week: 51

(II) R128(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) R128(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.700 V

(II) R128(0): Sync:  Separate  Composite

(II) R128(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 34  vert.: 27

(II) R128(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) R128(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) R128(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) R128(0): redX: 0.640 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.290 greenY: 0.609

(II) R128(0): blueX: 0.140 blueY: 0.069   whiteX: 0.310 whiteY: 0.330

(II) R128(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) R128(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) R128(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) R128(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) R128(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) R128(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) R128(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) R128(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) R128(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) R128(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) R128(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) R128(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) R128(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) R128(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) R128(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) R128(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) R128(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) R128(0): #0: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) R128(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 76  vid: 36993

(II) R128(0): #2: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) R128(0): #3: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 72  vid: 35969

(II) R128(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) R128(0): clock: 108.0 MHz   Image Size:  376 x 301 mm

(II) R128(0): h_active: 1280  h_sync: 1328  h_sync_end 1440 h_blank_end 1688 h_border: 0

(II) R128(0): v_active: 1024  v_sync: 1025  v_sync_end 1028 v_blanking: 1066 v_border: 0

(II) R128(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) R128(0): clock: 25.2 MHz   Image Size:  376 x 301 mm

(II) R128(0): h_active: 640  h_sync: 656  h_sync_end 752 h_blank_end 800 h_border: 0

(II) R128(0): v_active: 350  v_sync: 387  v_sync_end 389 v_blanking: 449 v_border: 0

(II) R128(0): Ranges: V min: 56  V max: 76 Hz, H min: 31  H max: 83 kHz, PixClock max 140 MHz

(II) R128(0): Monitor name: BenQ FP71V

(==) R128(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(WW) R128(0): config file vrefresh range 50-70Hz not within DDC vrefresh ranges.

(II) R128(0): Monitor0: Using hsync range of 31.50-64.30 kHz

(II) R128(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-70.00 Hz

(II) R128(0): Clock range:  12.50 to 250.00 MHz

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1280x960,Monitor0) mode clock 148.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1280x1024,Monitor0) mode clock 157.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1600x1200,Monitor0) mode clock 162MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1600x1200,Monitor0) mode clock 175.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1600x1200,Monitor0) mode clock 189MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1600x1200,Monitor0) mode clock 202.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1600x1200,Monitor0) mode clock 229.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1792x1344,Monitor0) mode clock 204.8MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1856x1392,Monitor0) mode clock 218.3MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (928x696,Monitor0) mode clock 144MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1920x1440,Monitor0) mode clock 234MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (960x720,Monitor0) mode clock 148.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "416x312" (vrefresh out of range)

(WW) (1400x1050,Monitor0) mode clock 155.8MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (960x720,Monitor0) mode clock 170.675MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1024x768,Monitor0) mode clock 170.24MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1024x768,Monitor0) mode clock 194.02MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) R128(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(--) R128(0): Virtual size is 1280x1024 (pitch 1280)

(**) R128(0): *Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) R128(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(**) R128(0): *Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) R128(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(**) R128(0):  Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) R128(0): Modeline "1280x960"  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync

(**) R128(0):  Default mode "1152x768": 65.0 MHz, 44.2 kHz, 54.8 Hz

(II) R128(0): Modeline "1152x768"   65.00  1152 1178 1314 1472  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) R128(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(II) R128(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) R128(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) R128(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) R128(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(II) R128(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

(**) R128(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(II) R128(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) R128(0):  Default mode "700x525": 61.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) R128(0): Modeline "700x525"   61.00  700 744 820 940  525 526 532 541 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) R128(0):  Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) R128(0): Modeline "640x512"   54.00  640 664 720 844  512 512 514 533 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) R128(0):  Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) R128(0): Modeline "640x480"   54.00  640 688 744 900  480 480 482 500 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) R128(0):  Default mode "576x384": 32.5 MHz, 44.2 kHz, 54.8 Hz (D)

(II) R128(0): Modeline "576x384"   32.50  576 589 657 736  384 385 388 403 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) R128(0):  Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(II) R128(0): Modeline "512x384"   37.50  512 524 592 664  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) R128(0):  Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) R128(0): Modeline "512x384"   32.50  512 524 592 672  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) R128(0):  Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(II) R128(0): Modeline "400x300"   20.00  400 420 484 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) R128(0):  Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(II) R128(0): Modeline "400x300"   18.00  400 412 448 512  300 300 301 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) R128(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(II) R128(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.60  320 328 376 400  240 245 246 262 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(--) R128(0): Display dimensions: (340, 270) mm

(--) R128(0): DPI set to (95, 96)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.2.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) Loading sub module "shadowfb"

(II) LoadModule: "shadowfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libshadowfb.so

(II) Module shadowfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) R128(0): Page flipping disabled

(!!) R128(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

        of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0       0xd9000000 - 0xd9003fff (0x4000) MS[B]

        [1] 0   0       0xd4000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x4000000) MS[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [3] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xda001000 - 0xda0010ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xda000000 - 0xda0007ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [9] -1  0       0xd9000000 - 0xd9003fff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xd4000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

        [12] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

        [13] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

        [14] 0  0       0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IS[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc7f (0x80) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000b400 - 0x0000b403 (0x4) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000b000 - 0x0000b003 (0x4) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000ac00 - 0x0000acff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000a800 - 0x0000a81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000a400 - 0x0000a41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000a000 - 0x0000a00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00009000 - 0x000090ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [26] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

        [27] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(==) R128(0): Write-combining range (0xd4000000,0x2000000)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

[drm] failed to load kernel module "r128"

(II) R128(0): [drm] drmOpen failed

(EE) R128(0): [dri] DRIScreenInit failed.  Disabling DRI.

(II) R128(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1280,6553)

(II) R128(0): Reserved area from (0,1024) to (1280,1026)

(II) R128(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 5527

(II) R128(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

        Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

        Solid Lines

        Dashed Lines

        Scanline Image Writes

        Offscreen Pixmaps

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:

                32 128x128 slots

                32 256x256 slots

                16 512x512 slots

(II) R128(0): Acceleration enabled

(==) R128(0): Backing store disabled

(==) R128(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) R128(0): Usiailable: 1280 x 5525

(WW) R128(0): Direct rendering disabled

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

(II) Loading local sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) GLX: Initialized MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 0

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "pl"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "pl"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(**) Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 9

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

    xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(qwerty)" };

    xkb_types                { include "complete" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "complete" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc(pc105)+pl" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc105)" };

(II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

(II) 3rd Button detected: disabling emulate3Button

```

```
athlonik grub # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf 

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Layout0"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "freetype"

        # Load "xtt"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "speedo"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "pl"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertSync values to use DDC:

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertSync values to use DDC:

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertSync values to use DDC:

        HorizSync    31.5 - 64.3

        VertRefresh  50.0 - 70.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "r128"

        Card        "** ATI Rage 128 based (generic)       [r128]"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1280x1024" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

[code:1:dd8606781c]athlonik grub # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2-r9 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.19-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r4 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 15 Feb 2007 19:29:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r6

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl

----------

## kwach

a jaką masz kartę graficzną?

----------

## m1k0

ATI All in Wander 128 Pro 32 MB GL

SKLEJONE:

No tak, czemu xorg wypisuje mi logi dotyczące radeona...

Wcześniej wcięło mi logi,

teraz podaję na jajku 2.6.20

```
athlonik ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2-r9 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.20-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-gentoo i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 15 Feb 2007 19:29:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r6

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.20

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="pl pl_PL en"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext 7zip X a52 aac aalib accessibility ace acpi admin aiglx aio alsa amr animgif ansi ao aoss aotuv apache apache2 apm aqua_theme arj arts asf audacious audiofile automount avahi bash-completion bcmath berkdb bindist bitmap-fonts bl blender-game bluetooth bonobo boost branding bzip2 cairo caps ccache cdb cddb cdr cjk cli clock-screen colordiff compress cracklib crypt css ctype cups dbus dio directfb dlloader doc dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss enca encode esd evo examples exif expat extras fam ffmpeg firebird firefox flac flash fortran ftp gb gdbm gif glut gnome gnustep gpm gps graphviz gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml guile hal hardened iconv ieee1394 ilbc imagemagick ipv6 isdnlog jabber jack java javascript jingle jpeg jpeg2k junit kde ladspa ldap libcaca libg++ libnotify libsamplerate libwww logrotate lzo lzw mad matroska midi mikmod mime ming mmx mmxext mng mozdom mozilla mp3 mp3rtp mp4 mp4live mpeg mpeg2 mplayer musepack mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg openal openexr opengl ortp osc pam pango parse-clocks pcre pda pdf perl php plotutils plugins png portaudio posix ppds pppd pulseaudio python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline real recode reflection samba sasl sdl seamonkey session simplexml skey slang sndfile soap sockets socks5 source sox speex spell spl sse sse2 ssl svg svga symlink sysvipc szip tcl tcltk tcpd theora threads tidy tiff tk tordns truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd verbose vhosts videos vorbis vorbis-psy wddx win32codecs wmf wxwindows x264 x86 xforms xinetd xml xmlrpc xorg xosd xpm xprint xscreensaver xsl xv xvid zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl pl_PL en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="r128 vmware"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

SKLEJONE:

Na razie dziękuję za pomoc,

wyłączyłem moduły dri i speedo

przekompilowałem nowe jajko,

teraz czas pokaże czy cokolwiek zmieniło się na lepsze

SKLEJONE:

brak sukcesu, zwisy ciągle występują...

Przekompilowałem xorg-x11 i xorg-server

od raku: aby dodać coś do ostaniej wypowiedzi, używaj przycisku ZMIEŃ. Dyskusja z samym sobą jest co najmniej dziwna...

----------

## Gabrys

Spróbuj popracować na otwartych sterownikach do grafiki, nawet jakimś svga czy vesa, czy jakoś tak. Nie będzie to demon szybkości, ale nie powinien się wieszać, a jeśli już się zawiesi, to wiesz na pewno, że to nie problem związany z grafiką, więc można szukać dalej.

----------

## kurak

juz cos mnie bierze z tymi zwiechami, jade na 

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 945G/GZ/P/PL Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 945G/GZ/P/PL Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller IDE (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0163 (rev a1)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Unknown device 8168 (rev 01)

04:01.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 06)

04:01.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! Game Port (rev 06)

04:02.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905C-TX/TX-M [Tornado] (rev 74)

```

 a grafika: 

```
nvclock -i

-- General info --

Card:           NV44

Architecture:   NV44 A2

PCI id:         0x163

GPU clock:      351.000 MHz

Bustype:        PCI-Express

-- Pipeline info --

Pixel units: 1x2 (01b)

Vertex units: 2x1 (011b)

HW masked units: pixel 10b vertex 100b

SW masked units: None

-- Memory info --

Amount:         128 MB

Type:           64 bit DDR

Clock:          668.250 MHz

-- PCI-Express info --

Current Rate:   16X

Maximum rate:   16X

-- Sensor info --

Sensor: GPU Internal Sensor

GPU temperature: 40C

-- VideoBios information --

Version: 05.44.02.45.00

Signon message: NVIDIA GeForce 6200 TurboCache VGA BIOS

Performance level 0: gpu 350MHz/memory 666MHz/100%

```

 i tez mam to samo, nie wiem co sie dzieje... mam najnowsze jajo z ~x86 i nic...

----------

## Gabrys

Jeśli Linux zaczyna się coś bezczelnie wieszać, to jest to na 100 procent problem ze sprzętem bądź jakimiś zamkniętymi sterownikami, typu nvidia, ndiswrapper... Już się na tym naciąłem kilka razy. ZAWSZE był winny sprzęt, a jeśli zmiana oprogramowania pomagała mniej lub bardziej, to tylko chwilowo, po prostu jedno oprogramowanie może bardziej wykorzystywać wadliwy chipset inne trochę mniej...

----------

## m1k0

też jestem skłonny do takiego stwierdzenia, że to może być sprzęt,

ale chcę wierzyć iż zmiana oprogramowania pomoże.

Jadę teraz na xorg-x11 7.2

... na razie bez zwisu.

Dodam, iż jak przyjrzałem się płycie to mam rząd spuchniętych kondesatorów ;(

----------

## kurak

raczej nie jest to wina sprzetubo wszystko dzialalo bardzo dobrze wczesniej, a stalosie to po upgradzie, wiec pewnie to jest wina sterownikow, korzystam z 

```
x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746
```

 oraz z 

```
x11-base/xorg-server-1.2.0
```

----------

## Gabrys

 *kurak wrote:*   

> raczej nie jest to wina sprzetubo wszystko dzialalo bardzo dobrze wczesniej, a stalosie to po upgradzie, wiec pewnie to jest wina sterownikow, korzystam z 
> 
> ```
> x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-1.0.9746
> ```
> ...

 No to w czym problem. Downgrade'ujesz do starych wersji i patrzysz czy nadal świetnie działa. Jak tak => winne nowe sterowniki (zgłoś buga), jak nie => sprzęt.

----------

## kurak

czegos nie rozumiem, wczesniej na tym sofcei wszystko smigalo ladnie - pieknie, teraz dzieje sie to samo co na current, moze grafika mi sie skiepscila? troche nie chce mi sie inwestowac w grafike. ma ktos jakis patent jak obadac ktory element sprzetowy stwarza problemy?

----------

## Gabrys

Popatrz sobie np. czy napięcia nie skaczą. Jeśli tak, to zasilacz. Poza tym odtaktuj procesor, GPU itd...  :Wink:  Jeszcze warto zrobić fsck na wszystkich filesystemach. Też od zepsutych filesystemów zdarzają się zwiechy. Ponadto zapuść na noc memtest (mojemu kumplowi wykazał błąd po 6 godzinach testów).

----------

## kurak

Moim zdaniem nie jest to wina sprzętu. Co ciekawe, takie zjawisko:

```
top - 11:15:19 up 13:29,  2 users,  load average: 3.41, 3.04, 1.95

Tasks:  87 total,   1 running,  84 sleeping,   0 stopped,   2 zombie

Cpu(s):  2.3%us,  2.9%sy,  0.0%ni, 40.8%id, 53.3%wa,  0.0%hi,  0.7%si,  0.0%st

Mem:   1034100k total,  1021972k used,    12128k free,     1020k buffers

Swap:        0k total,        0k used,        0k free,    22480k cached

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  TTY      SWAP   TIME CODE DATA WCHAN     Flags    COMMAND

32049 root      17   0 25104 9.9m 2660 D    2  1.0   0:00.08 ?         14m   0:00 1412  424 sync_page ..4.2... nvidia-settings

 9957 root      15   0  141m  22m 2600 S    2  2.2   9:15.07 ?        119m   9:15  156  76m -         ..4.21.. amarokapp

 9603 root      15   0  808m 744m 1248 S    1 73.8   8:47.03 tty7      63m   8:47 2052 735m 429496729 ..4.21.. X

 9954 root      18   0 40292  14m 2684 S    1  1.4   3:45.58 ?         25m   3:45  516  10m pipe_wait ..4.21.. superkaramba

10550 root      15   0  166m 108m 5520 S    1 10.8  83:15.08 ?         57m  83:15  276 103m -         ..4.2... beryl

   80 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.93 ?           0   0:00    0    0 worker_th ....a.4. kblockd/0

  229 root      10  -5     0    0    0 D    0  0.0   0:02.72 ?           0   0:02    0    0 congestio ..84284. kswapd0

 9939 root      15   0 41144  13m 2040 S    0  1.3   1:33.51 ?         27m   1:33   44 9.8m -         ..4.214. kicker

```

nie jest chyba rzeczą normalną. Berylowi się nie dziwię, że zajmuje miejsce w pamięci, ale xorg to chyba troche za bardzo się rozpędził..

----------

## m1k0

skompilowałem jądro bez obsługi karty ATi (r128) - użyłem VESA.

Następnie skompilowałem X z VIDEO_CARDS="vesa"

Niestety nie da się używać X-ów z modułem vesa. Strasznie wolno maluje. Postanowiłem jednak ładować moduł r128.

Przez jakiś czas działało i było super... aż to niezapomniane zamrożenie ekranu.

Co robić dalej?

Przypomnę, iż pod windą wszystko jest OK.

```
athlonik ~ # equery uses x11-base/xorg-server

[ Found these USE variables for x11-base/xorg-server-1.2.0 ]

+input_devices_evdev

+input_devices_keyboard

+input_devices_mouse

+ipv6

+nptl

+sdl

+video_cards_vesa

+xorg

+xprint

athlonik ~ # equery uses x11-base/xorg-x11

[ No USE flags found for x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2]
```

----------

## coyote01

Jestem tego samego zdania co Gabrys linux jest bardzo wrażliwy na niestabilność sprzętu (skoki napięć, mocno przetaktowane CPU, walnięta pamięć, itp.) i prowadzi to do zawieszania się systemu lub nawet kiedyś po mocnym przetaktowaniu CPU zrypał mi się cały system (same błędy przy próbie wykonania jakiegokolwiek polecenia).

----------

## kurak

Wiem, że gentoo jest wrażliwe, ale u mnie dzieje się takie coś, że jeżeli xorg jest wyłączony, to komputer jest stabilny, ale jeżeli zostawię go na xach, to zaczyna się problem, bo pojawia się takie coś jak memleack... i nie mam pojęcia dlaczego tak się dzieje  :Sad: 

----------

## m1k0

odłączyłem flagę aiglx, przekompilowałem

... trochę podziałało i zwis ;(

zaczyna brakować mi pomysłów

----------

## kurak

Mnie już powoli coś trafia z tymi zwiechami  :Sad:  , jak korzystam wszystko jest dobrze, problemy zaczynają się jak odejde od maszyny na dluższy czas, wracam wszystko niby jest ok, ale klik myszką i juz wisi   :Mad:   , caly system przekompilowalem kilka razy, próbowalem uruchamiać bez różnych aplikacji (z nadzieją, że odnajde winowajce memlicka) i totalnie nic nie skutkuje. Prosze o pomoc.

----------

## m1k0

A mnie się coś udało!

Mam wyłączony moduł dri z xorg.conf i od dłuższego czasu zero zwisu!

Za jakiś czas włączę ten moduł i zobaczę czy będzie zwis... teraz szkoda mi tak narażać się na zwisa... choć wolno grafika się maluje.

----------

## kurak

Posadziłem system od nowa, na początku super! Po jakimś czasie (już poinstalowałem troche) i... zwis! Jeżeli masz takie cos jak 

```
media-video/nvidia-settings
```

 to usuń i zobacz co będzie się działo. U mnie pomogło. Teraz beryl mi nie straszny  :Smile: 

----------

## roonek

 *Quote:*   

>  (mojemu kumplowi wykazał błąd po 6 godzinach testów).

 

a mi dopiero drugiego dnia testow pokazal bledy -ale komp wieszal mi sie tylko podczas jakis dluzszych kompilacji -wymienilem

ram i smiga az milo. - DO tego warto jeszcze zrobic upgrade biosu na nowszy -bo czesto to on jest powodem problemow.

[/quote]

----------

